# Cotton pod bedding?



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

My friend is getting a hamster in a few weeks time and we know that cotton bedding that you buy in packets is not appropriate for hamsters due to the risk of gut impaction...but would this be the same for cotton still in the pods?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cotton-Pod-Be ... 403wt_1037

Any help appreciated =) Same question for mice?


----------



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

Those are fine for a hamster.
The stuff you talk about is in Denmark just called Hamster Cotton.
That is very bad for hamsters - especially babies.
Så those bellows are a right substitute.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you for your answer =)


----------



## sys15 (Nov 26, 2011)

a pound/pod? i think i just figured out a way to get rich.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

...that's not cotton. I'm sorry, but I live in the middle of cotton country, and that is not a cotton boll. Before the boll splits open to reveal the four big tufts of cotton, it's sort of egg shaped, pointy on top but not elongated at all.

While that is a vegetable fibre, I've never seen cotton that looked even remotely like that.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh ok! Is this one? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/390043284146? ... 1104wt_648


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Ahh just googled it and I see what you mean. This also came up though http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?um=1&hl= ... s:21,i:133


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

That web page describes some kind of silk cotton tree. It would appear that the word cotton is being used to describe plant fluff in general.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Ahh I see. Thank you for telling me! =D


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Here, this shows a cotton plant in full production and some close ups. This is the cotton that clothing is made out of.

http://www.cottonman.com/cotton.htm


----------

